

Q & A with Shutterfly Data Architect about MongoDB - meghan
http://www.nosqldatabases.com/main/2011/1/6/q-a-with-kenny-gorman-data-architect-for-shutterfly-inc.html

======
nosh
Both this interview and the post
([http://www.nosqldatabases.com/main/2010/12/9/sharing-
lifes-j...](http://www.nosqldatabases.com/main/2010/12/9/sharing-lifes-joy-
using-mongodb-a-shutterfly-case-study.html)) summarizing his presentation at
MongoSV are worth a read for a few reasons:

\- Great use case for MongoDB. Shutterfly is using MongoDB to store the
metadata (folder paths, tags, etc) for all uploaded pictures. This falls into
one of of the sweet spots for MongoDB - dealing with large amounts of semi-
structured data.

\- Why MongoDB matters to relational database users (Kenny is a long time
Oracle and Postgres user, and worked at eBay/PayPal).

\- What the path could look like for migrating large mission-critical
applications from a RDBMS to MongoDB (or any NoSQL database).

\- Assessment of pros and cons of putting MongoDB into production.

(disclaimer: I work with the MongoDB/10gen team)

